# no more bbc



## stacey812000

i was shocked to learn that as of yesterday we can no longer pick up signal for BBC via satelite, do you think soon it will be the same for ITV & C4


----------



## misslancslass

Yes, ITV and C4 are to go in the next few days. A bigger dish may help, I am just waiting to see what other people report about receiving channels before making a decision. 

At the moment I am using my laptop, hooked up to the TV via a HD cable and using filmon. I find it ok, no buffering and not a bad picture. It is free to use.


----------



## Evo7

I have had sky tv for a few yrs now mainly without any problems I have a 1 metre dish and have always received all the channels and a few months back I lost channel 4 , BBC 1 & BBC three have all gone I lost all the bbc & itv hd channels first & at the weekend while watching sky sports 1 I started to loose signal on that around 7 pm all the other sky sports channels are fine , the strange thing was when BBC hd & itv hd were working I'd only receive the signal through the day time then at night completely gone !! I guess getting someone out to adjust the dish will be a waste of time ? I'm not going to be happy at the thought of losing sky and the convenience of sky plus.


----------



## stacey812000

Evo7 said:


> I have had sky tv for a few yrs now mainly without any problems I have a 1 metre dish and have always received all the channels and a few months back I lost channel 4 , BBC 1 & BBC three have all gone I lost all the bbc & itv hd channels first & at the weekend while watching sky sports 1 I started to loose signal on that around 7 pm all the other sky sports channels are fine , the strange thing was when BBC hd & itv hd were working I'd only receive the signal through the day time then at night completely gone !! I guess getting someone out to adjust the dish will be a waste of time ? I'm not going to be happy at the thought of losing sky and the convenience of sky plus.


hi so after looking into this, because me also, i could not live in italy without having my uk tv, so i have gone for a android fully loaded jailbroken tv box, it works via the internet so you need wifi, and it come ready with all channels you need, you get all movies and live sports from all around the world, then it comes with live tv, its really good! and then you can always add other channels that you desire.


----------



## Evo7

So after all the hassle I got the sky man out ,the problem was the dish had gone out of position a little , now all my channels are back bbc hd itv hd every single one and the signal strength is even higher stronger than before this satellite switch , so I'm not sure why people in the north or Italy / south of France have also lost the viewing ,my dish is a 1 meter dish so I guess if anybody has anything smaller , advise it to get a bigger one around a meter or little more and there should be no problem with viewing any of the channels I'm so happy now !!


----------



## stacey812000

Evo7 said:


> So after all the hassle I got the sky man out ,the problem was the dish had gone out of position a little , now all my channels are back bbc hd itv hd every single one and the signal strength is even higher stronger than before this satellite switch , so I'm not sure why people in the north or Italy / south of France have also lost the viewing ,my dish is a 1 meter dish so I guess if anybody has anything smaller , advise it to get a bigger one around a meter or little more and there should be no problem with viewing any of the channels I'm so happy now !!


im not far from you, in AL and my signal is a little weaker but i still have all channels, for some reason in the evening it goes fuzzy, more than in the daytime! i even have ordered a android box, oh well then at least i can get movies and sports!


----------



## Shep1

stacey812000 said:


> im not far from you, in AL and my signal is a little weaker but i still have all channels, for some reason in the evening it goes fuzzy, more than in the daytime! i even have ordered a android box, oh well then at least i can get movies and sports!


Hello, 

I'm wondering if you could help, my grandparents live in Germany and have had exactly the same problem - BBC went, then all other channels apart from some odd telly shopping channels. 

They then called out a signal engineer to check the position of the satellite dish, he tried to find the signal but could not receive it, as he explained that the signal cannot be received abroad anymore. 

Can you advise me of exactly what I can do to help them get their channels back, they are feeling very out of the loop and home sick at the moment because they don't have their telly! 

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## siobhanwf

There is a very informative thread running on the Spain forum 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...242-spanish-television-discussion-thread.html

One of the forum members also has this site with great explanations http://www.satandpcguy.com/ have a browse through it. The information also applies to other h ere EU Countries


----------



## Evo7

Do you know what size dish they have as a lot depends on this .


----------



## symbolrate

*Astra 2e*



Shep1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm wondering if you could help, my grandparents live in Germany and have had exactly the same problem - BBC went, then all other channels apart from some odd telly shopping channels.
> 
> They then called out a signal engineer to check the position of the satellite dish, he tried to find the signal but could not receive it, as he explained that the signal cannot be received abroad anymore.
> 
> Can you advise me of exactly what I can do to help them get their channels back, they are feeling very out of the loop and home sick at the moment because they don't have their telly!
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated


The official footprint for the Astra 2E satellite where BBC is transmitted on satellite is attached. There is more chance of getting in Germany then in Italy although bouth are out of the footprint now.


----------



## stacey812000

Me and my friends in north italy still have it


----------



## symbolrate

pleaseed for you, wish it was same in Calabria. what size dish are you using ?


----------



## pudd 2

forget the size of dish , its hit or miss , get filmon and watch all all british tv for free


----------



## stacey812000

We have installed 85cm dish! Maybe go for the next size up


----------



## stacey812000

Also i could recommend the app mobdro try it mr pudd  all sky movies and sky sports x


----------



## siobhanwf

Where we are 80kms north of lisbon we have a 1.4m dish and receive none of the BBC or ITV programs  but we still receive SKY.


----------



## Charliefarlie1

May I suggest viewtvabroad.com.. I'm in southern Italy and watch American and English tv via the Internet, £6.49 per month... All football eastenders etc, buffers sometimes, apart from that, I'm sat watching perfection on BBC and it's brilliant..


----------



## symbolrate

Charliefarlie1 said:


> May I suggest viewtvabroad.com.. I'm in southern Italy and watch American and English tv via the Internet, £6.49 per month... All football eastenders etc, buffers sometimes, apart from that, I'm sat watching perfection on BBC and it's brilliant..


Have to say after mentions on this forum I am using filmon.com and mobdro for nothing with a plethora of channels including the once you mention. I am now investing in a vga to av convertor to strem directly to old crt tv.


----------



## stacey812000

Or just invest in a good android tv box if you need link let me know because a lot on ebay are cowboys! I got mine on ebay and it didnt work then i found someone and fixed mine remotely from England and he sells them uo and ready to go and any problems he will assist you at no charge


----------

